# Help finding replacement screw for binding anyone please?



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

It would help to see a picture of what you're talking about, but here are a few options I'd try.

1) Go to your local board shop where you bought the bindings and see if they have a spare screw. They usually carry spare parts supplied by the manufacturer to help customers. 
2) Contact Ride Customer Support at 800-985-3398 and see if they can send you a new screw. Also, there is actually a spare part order form you can access directly from the site: Purchase Parts Request | Ride Snowboards 2014-2015 
**There are links to two diagrams for the foundation chassis or infinity chassis to help you identify the specific part. Unfortunately, I didn't see one for the movement chassis, which is what I believe you need for that binding (guessing 2009 or 2010) 
3) Check out Replacement Snowboard Binding Parts and Hardware – FixMyBinding.com and see if they have the part you need. 

Good luck!


----------

